# the "Apple" Rubik's cube



## daniel0731ex (Aug 27, 2010)

'nuff said.



















woner if you could use it in comps?


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 27, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> woner if you could use it in comps?



I'd rather not, thanks 

It looks like it has radial symmetry, which would make it a bit easier. (and of course, illegal for comps among other reasons)


----------



## Forte (Aug 27, 2010)

Apples 

But you can't use it in comp because of a bunch of stuff under Arcticle 3.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 27, 2010)

FOOD  Those colors look tasty.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 27, 2010)

I like apples.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 27, 2010)

> "I like apples."
> ___________-Andrea*Bananas*​



:confused:


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 27, 2010)

pointless non cube is both without point literally and objectively AND it's hard to grip.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 27, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> > "I like apples."
> > -Andrea*Bananas*​
> 
> 
> ...



 
I feel like changing my username. I put "Bananas" there for no reason. Must of been thinking about Gwen Stefani...


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 27, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > woner if you could use it in comps?
> ...


----------



## number1failure (Aug 27, 2010)

Cubing Store Clerk: Well are you better with A5 or F2?
Me: APPLES.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 27, 2010)

This is what I was picturing.


----------



## BigSams (Aug 27, 2010)

I thought it was going to be about a new cube ipod app. my current free app has a retarded colour scheme with purple in it =_=


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 27, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Cubing Store Clerk: Well are you better with A5 or F2?
> Me: APPLES.



"When doubt.......C4!"


----------



## Joker (Aug 27, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> This is what I was picturing.



Same here.


----------



## Logan (Aug 27, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> number1failure said:
> 
> 
> > Cubing Store Clerk: Well are you better with A5 or F2?
> ...



<3 mythbusters


----------



## Samania (Aug 27, 2010)

iCube!


----------



## Edward (Aug 27, 2010)

Rubik's apple?
APPIK'S


----------



## Edward (Aug 27, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's apple?
> ...



It's not. Should it be? 

I combined the words Rubik's and apple. Stop taking things for what they're not.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Edward said:


> BigSams said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 27, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Cubing Store Clerk: Well are you better with A5 or F2?
> Me: APPLES.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_A4


----------



## Edward (Aug 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > BigSams said:
> ...



And why is that? 

My goodness D:


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 27, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> number1failure said:
> 
> 
> > Cubing Store Clerk: Well are you better with A5 or F2?
> ...



Aha! I knew it!


----------

